# Trix steam 4-6-2



## raunam (Feb 20, 2015)

I have several Trix N Scale locomotives that run well on DC. want to convert to DCC which uses Dixitrax 150 as the dcc system. Can not determine type of Decoder I need and about installing it. Any Help would be appriciated. I am a new member to N scale,many yrs ago was HO, George


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

raunam said:


> I have several Trix N Scale locomotives that run well on DC. want to convert to DCC which uses Dixitrax 150 as the dcc system. Can not determine type of Decoder I need and about installing it. Any Help would be appriciated. I am a new member to N scale,many yrs ago was HO, George



You have to hard wire a decoder in this locomotive. I've used TCS (Train Control Systems) Z2 decoders in the Trix steamers that I have. This is a very small decoder and works well in N scale steamers.


----------



## raunam (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you, will check local hobby store, They are excellent in Addison TX, Then will come the challange of installing. George


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

raunam said:


> Thank you, will check local hobby store, They are excellent in Addison TX, Then will come the challange of installing. George


raunam:

Discount Model Trains doesn't carry TCS decoders. I've been going there for years. To get the best price on the TCS decoder, I suggest Model Train Stuff in Maryland. Below is their website

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Default.asp

Below is Train Control Systems website.

http://www.tcsdcc.com/

Have fun...


----------



## raunam (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow on your lay out, wish I had the room and the patience George


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Many N & Z decoders from Digitrax or others should work, but you'll need to hard wire them.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

raunam said:


> Wow on your lay out, wish I had the room and the patience George


Thanks George. I've been working on the "new" JJJ&E for six years now. 98% of the major scenery has been completed. The "new" JJJ&E is a inverted "U" shaped layout in a 12'x21' train room.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> Many N & Z decoders from Digitrax or others should work, but you'll need to hard wire them.


The TCS Z2 decoder has outstanding motor functions.TCS' return policy for decoders is much more customer friendly than Digitrax'. I've never had any issues with TCS decoders over the years I've been using them. The same can't be said for Digitrax decoders.


----------



## alhoop (Apr 6, 2011)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> Thanks George. I've been working on the "new" JJJ&E for six years now. 98% of the major scenery has been completed. The "new" JJJ&E is a inverted "U" shaped layout in a 12'x21' train room.


Hello Bob:

I've followed the JJJ&E and the "new" one but have been away for awhile.
Looking at your blog I see a powered Southern boxcar. If I remember correctly
the new JJJ&E doesn't have many grades if any. Did you do the powered boxcar
to use with a recalcitrant engine?

Regards
Al Hooper


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

alhoop said:


> Hello Bob:
> 
> I've followed the JJJ&E and the "new" one but have been away for awhile.
> Looking at your blog I see a powered Southern boxcar. If I remember correctly
> ...


Hi Al:

I originally built those powered boxcars for the "Original" JJJ&E which was entirely graded at 2%. The highest point on that layout was 7 1/2 inches above the lowest point on the mainline.

On the "new" JJJ&E which is in its 7th year of operation, there is a forty foot 1 1/2% grade.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Another bit of advice is get tender trucks that allows pick up. The original didn't. They run alright but slacking in the electrical pick up department. I suggest Bachmann tender trucks like from the 0-6-0.


----------

